# Du lịch ngoài nước > Thông tin du lịch >  Lạ đời lễ hội... đánh đàn ông ở Ấn Độ

## hangnt

*Những người đàn ông tinh nghịch ném bột màu và hoa vào phụ nữ để rồi bị đuổi đánh bằng gậy gộc…*

Hàng ngàn người theo đạo Hindu trên khắp Ấn Độ ngày hôm qua đã tổ chức Lễ hội Lathmar Holi hay còn gọi là Lễ hội Sắc màu chào đón mùa xuân về.



Ném bột màu vào nhau trong lễ hội Lathmar Holi.
Lễ hội được tổ chức đúng vào khoảng thời gian khi bóng tối và sự lạnh lẽo bị xua tan, nhường chỗ cho trăm hoa đua nở. Đó là lúc người Ấn Độ thực sự hòa vào cuộc vui vô tận.




Ngay khi sự kiện bắt đầu, đàn ông sẽ hát những bài hát khiêu khích rồi ném bột màu và cánh hoa vào phụ nữ. Phái yếu lúc này sẽ chống trả bằng cách giả vờ đánh lại bằng gậy tre.


Những người phụ nữ lớn tuổi thường “tẩm bổ” cho các con gái trước cả tháng để có sức tham gia “trận chiến” với cánh mày râu. Đối với người Ấn Độ, đây là lễ hội thể hiện tình yêu, sự vui sướng và bình đẳng.



Những người phụ nữ sẵn sàng gậy gộc để… đánh đàn ông.
Lễ hội Lathmar Holi bắt nguồn từ một truyền thuyết cổ. Chuyện kể rằng Chúa tể Krishna khi đến thăm Radha, người bạn và sau này là vợ ông, đã tinh nghịch ném bột màu vào Radha cùng bạn của cô. Những người phụ nữ phản ứng lại bằng cách đuổi đánh ông bằng gậy.


Trong lễ hội này, đàn ông đóng vai những người bạn của Krishna, trong khi phụ nữ đóng vai bạn của Radha. Họ được thoải mái chơi đùa, trêu ghẹo và tán tỉnh nhau.



Những người sùng đạo Hindu ngồi thành hàng cầu kinh
 tại đền Nandagram trong lễ hội.
au khi vui chơi đến mệt bở hơi tai, tất cả mọi người tụ tập lại để uống Thandai - một loại nước uống chiết xuất từ cây gai dầu có khả năng làm say. Vừa nhâm nhi từng ngụm Thandai, họ vừa tận hưởng những phút cuối đầy ý nghĩa của cuộc vui một năm mới có một lần.





Ngồi nghỉ ngơi sau một trận vui “tới bến”.

----------


## Meoluoi9x

Hay thật nhưng mà toàn gậy gộc thế kia  :cuoi1:

----------


## nguyetnt

lễ hội j mà ghê hết cả ng

----------

